# nebel mit paint shop pro 8



## myzinsky (25. Juli 2004)

hi ho,
ich erstelle im moment ein daventure
und da wollte ich wissen wi eman mit paintsohp pro und mit hilfe von png - alphakanal einen shcönen nebel machen kann

also so einen morgenenebel


danke freue mich shcon auf antwort


----------



## fluessig (28. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab mit einem Farbverlauf von Weiß nach Transparent eigentlich ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse erzielt. Ich hab allerdings PS verwendet, du solltest das aber bestimmt auch schaffen. Die Nebelschicht hab ich in eine extra Ebene gelegt und dieser nur 90% Deckkraft gegeben. Um Schwaden zu erzeugen kann man das ganze noch verschmieren/verflüssigen.


----------

